# 3M Paint Defender! - Sprayable Paint Protection Film!



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

http://3mauto.com/products/paint-defender

Looks like we finally got a solution to Sprayable paint protection film! I had a quick search for price too, its US$45 for a kit, and US$25 for a can on Amazon! Awesome! 

Just need to buy a carton of the cans for myself now....


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Interesting product. I wonder if it'll discolor like the early PPF products...also, will it stand up to the road elements as well as current films? It definitely has promise, though.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thats something i must get,very interesting!.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks very very interesting indeed


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

cant watch the video here at work. Possibly the same as clear plastidip?


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Can you buy it in the u/k


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow if that stays clear and doesn't affect the shine that is brilliant


----------



## Alpinestars (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow this looks a great product. Any reviews?


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm doing the hood of my car this weekend with this. I'll let you guys know how it goes. 
I've seen a lot of positives and negatives on the 3M product. I guess I'll find out for myself how it is!


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

If it's really that easy to remove, I'll definitely give it a shot, especially since it's so inexpensive. Once I get a chance to correct the wife's new Volvo, I'll pull the trigger.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

I just finished applying it, and I am not too thrilled at the results. The nozzle kept plugging and as a result, it was foaming the product as I sprayed it. The result was uneven patches. I tried to fill them in, but will wait to dry to see how it really looks.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow. My integra goes in for paint soon. I think this is ideal.


----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

MadMerc said:


> I'm doing the hood of my car this weekend with this. I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> I've seen a lot of positives and negatives on the 3M product. I guess I'll find out for myself how it is!


Did you buy this in the UK?


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Roger440 said:


> Did you buy this in the UK?


No, I live in the USA. 
I tried to fill in where the product foamed, and it does look better after it dried. Glossy finish, but it really mutes the metallic flake in my paint, making the film very noticeable. 
I only got this for protection on a cross country trip that I am taking later this month, so I was going to remove it after that, anyway. For $24 USD, I guess it's not a bad value. Just don't expect the same quality as a good quality clearbra film.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Roger440 (May 6, 2013)

MadMerc said:


> No, I live in the USA.
> I tried to fill in where the product foamed, and it does look better after it dried. Glossy finish, but it really mutes the metallic flake in my paint, making the film very noticeable.
> I only got this for protection on a cross country trip that I am taking later this month, so I was going to remove it after that, anyway. For $24 USD, I guess it's not a bad value. Just don't expect the same quality as a good quality clearbra film.


Ahh, yes. Says where you are under your avatar! Doh.

But thanks anyway. Its probably a US only product. 3M seem to do that a lot.

Still, looks interesting. I wouldn't expect it to do anything other than dull it down a bit though. Really looking for something i can put on the car over winter. Might have to import some.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Clear plastidip now available on Amazon.co.uk


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

No! Clear Plastidip isn't that clear, and it certainly isn't smooth. Completely different, and useless in this case.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You can now also buy Venture Shield by the metre and apply it yourself if you desire.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I suppose where this product would really come into it's own is when going to a show and driving the show vehicle to the location. 
No having to find a wash area nearby or risk the embarrassment of turning up in a dirty car and spending ages wiping the dirt off panel to panel with a QD or similar, just peel off and touch up.


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

If its easy to remove I wouldn't mind just using it for long runs to shows for my show car


----------

